# Beautiful Tiggy



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Beautiful Tiggy is still available for adoption! She is a beautiful, lovely, longhaired tortoiseshell. She is 8 years and 4 months young.

As some of you may have already seen, Tiggy started to visit me a few months ago. And after managing to get close enough to her, I realised something was not right! Her hair was matted and rock hard and she was very thin.

PF helped me *so much *with Tiggy, and without the amazing people on here, she would not be in the care she is in today. Please see the original thread here:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/extremely-strange-fur-concerns.403685/

Myself, OH and a neighbour managed to get Tiggy to the vets and scanned for a chip. Tiggy did have owners and she had been lost for *9 MONTHS, *yes 9 whole months on her own, fending for herself. Unfortunately, Tiggy's owners did not want her anymore (I will not comment on this).

We managed to get Tiggy into the care of an *amazing *cat rescue named 'Homeless Cat Rescue Bedfordshire' @Homeless Cat Rescue (their PF account).

Tiggy is now in foster care, and after being looked after and brought back to full health, she's ready to be adopted!

Tiggy has a beautiful temperament and would make someone an amazing companion. She is very shy so it would be best for her to go to a home with no children or other animals, and a garden to relax in! 

Tiggy is an amazing girl, and it broke my heart that I could not have kept her myself. I just want her to go to a lovely home 

Facebook Advertisement:
https://www.facebook.com/homelessca...5335873612182/750238148455286/?type=1&theater


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awww beautiful Tiggy! Well done @loroll1991 Lets see this story have a happy ending and Tiggy a lovely new home! She deserves it!  X


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Really hope she does find one as she really deserves it! She's in great hands at the moment, so that's great for now  xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

She's so beautiful, hope a lucky person comes along soon.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

What a beauty! I hope she finds her forever home really soon xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

She's an absolute stunner and looks so content now. It so often happens that you think you will reunite a cat with its owner and the miserable wretches (for want of a stronger word) no longer want it . Glad she is now in responsible hands and receiving excellent care.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> Beautiful Tiggy is still available for adoption! She is a beautiful, lovely, longhaired tortoiseshell. She is 8 years and 4 months young.
> 
> As some of you may have already seen, Tiggy started to visit me a few months ago. And after managing to get close enough to her, I realised something was not right! Her hair was matted and rock hard and she was very thin.
> 
> ...


I am totally smitten with her ! Oh I wish!!! she is too beautiful to be passed by! I just know she will soon go to a forever loving home! Loroll without you Tiggy would still be fending for herself with a very grim future! You're a saint hun! Fingers crossed for Tiggy! XXX


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Calvine said:


> She's an absolute stunner and looks so content now. It so often happens that you think you will reunite a cat with its owner and the miserable wretches (for want of a stronger word) no longer want it . Glad she is now in responsible hands and receiving excellent care.


I know people that would do ANYTHING to have their furrbabies back with them, just makes me so sad! She's in great hands now though, which is the main thing  The vets kept trying to say to me that if I could not find her a home, they were going to ask the owners to come and get her and them rehome her!! Can you imagine? They didn't want her so she'd just be on the streets again 



Soozi said:


> I am totally smitten with her ! Oh I wish!!! she is too beautiful to be passed by! I just know she will soon go to a forever loving home! Loroll without you Tiggy would still be fending for herself with a very grim future! You're a saint hun! Fingers crossed for Tiggy! XXX


Aw so am I, if I could have her, I would straight away! You're right though  She will soon go to her forever, loving home! She's too beautiful not to!

Thank you for your kind words! I just feel thankful that she is now under a roof, being fed, and cuddled and not on the streets, alone and frightened anymore!! xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I hope it is OK for me to bump this, if not please let me know and delete the comment 

Beautiful Tiggy girl is still available for adoption


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> I hope it is OK for me to bump this, if not please let me know and delete the comment
> 
> Beautiful Tiggy girl is still available for adoption


Awww Hun! I'm surprised she has not been snapped up she's just too beautiful to resist! Maybe it's not a good time of year? after the school holidays might be better!
XXX


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Soozi said:


> Awww Hun! I'm surprised she has not been snapped up she's just too beautiful to resist! Maybe it's not a good time of year? after the school holidays might be better!
> XXX


I think the problem is that she *hates *other cats, and will be best with a mature family as she's such a nervous little girl!

But like you said, it probably isn't the best time of year with people off on their holidays etc. xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> I think the problem is that she *hates *other cats, and will be best with a mature family as she's such a nervous little girl!
> 
> But like you said, it probably isn't the best time of year with people off on their holidays etc. xxx


Awww Hun! hopefully a mature person will take her soon, maybe one that has recently lost a cat? Fingers crossed it won't be long....bump as often as you can Hun! xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Soozi said:


> Awww Hun! hopefully a mature person will take her soon, maybe one that has recently lost a cat? Fingers crossed it won't be long....bump as often as you can Hun! xxx


We have all fingers, toes and paws crossed here! I know she'll find a home in time!

Thanks hun ! xxx


----------

